
Ask HN: What sit/stand desk should I buy for home? - SoftwarePatent
Title says it all, I&#x27;m setting up a home office and am going to buy myself a nice sit&#x2F;stand desk.
======
akulbe
I'll go against the grain here.

I think moving is better than just standing. I'd get a treadmill desk.

Lifespan Fitness makes a treadmill that goes under a desk, and then you can
use whatever desk you want.

In my configuration, I have a desk I bought from a local vendor. It has a
motor that raises and lowers the desk, and I mount a VESA arm to the middle of
the desk. On the right side, I have the treadmill. On the left side, I have a
chair. I alternate between the two positions.

Here's a picture:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/089qqvaa7j5ob77/office_setup.jpg?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/089qqvaa7j5ob77/office_setup.jpg?dl=0)

I make use of the Pomodoro Technique while I'm working... so I'm typically
walking for 25 minute cycles, then 5 minute breaks between. A long break every
4 cycles, and I sit down for all the breaks.

------
alexgaribay
I bought a Jarvis Standing Desk[1] when I transition to a 100% remote job. I
love my desk and I love the motorized feature. You can select from various
widths with various adding. It's not cheap but it has been worth every penny
to me.

[1] [https://www.fully.com/jarvis-standing-
desk.html](https://www.fully.com/jarvis-standing-desk.html)

------
akg_67
I have an Autonomous.ai motorized sit/stand desk. It is much more sturdier and
stable than similar desks from IKEA.

~~~
allwein
Bumping this. I also have an Autonomous desk and it's amazing. Super solid and
also relatively cheap. I'm also pleased by the fact of having 4 stored
settings so I don't have to manually adjust each time.

------
locococo
IKEA has a great desk the Bekant

